# 2021 Missouri Morel Season - Running Down A Dream



## kb

A little early but it has been a long winter.


----------



## cdrspoon2021

The first has been found in georgia on the 4th so we got a month but I hunt lots of other mushrooms too =)


----------



## kb

cdrspoon2021 said:


> The first has been found in georgia on the 4th so we got a month but I hunt lots of other mushrooms too =)


I stick to morels, but hopefully I will be going south soon.


----------



## cdrspoon2021

I use to only hunt morels but then I found that there are a lot more edible species that grow year round and are almost as delicious.


----------



## Tamalama

Really? I would love to know more about these.


----------



## cdrspoon2021

Tamalama said:


> Really? I would love to know more about these.


I would say the most common edible mushroom found year round is the Oyster mushroom its very tasty and easy to identify and grows on dead logs. Then theres the wood ear mushroom its not super flavorful but goes good in asian style food and soups also very easy to identify and grows on dead logs also. Then theres chicken of woods and hen of the woods which ive heard are very delicious but I have not found any yet but I read they are found on hardwoods trees. When you do find oysters and woodear they will keep growing in that spot as long as the condition are good. Anyway hope that helps a little and happy hunting =)


----------



## klwalker0416

Getting very excited. Been getting into this for the past 3 years or so & I've fallen in love with it.


----------



## kb

Nice cool down coming. Which is great. Now rain over much of morel alley, even better. If you depend on Ash trees for morels in spots you hunt I hate to say it but you better enjoy it while you can. I have entire forests I walk through up here in NW Mo. where over 50% of the Ash are dying now and the beetles will kill the rest also. It is sad to see giant old mature Ash with the brown spots that say its a goner. What will they eat when the Ash are gone? Very few large Elm left for the same reason, I watched them all die as I walked the same forests for the last 50 years.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> I stick to morels, but hopefully I will be going south soon.


Where ya going?


----------



## jashroomer

cdrspoon2021 said:


> I would say the most common edible mushroom found year round is the Oyster mushroom its very tasty and easy to identify and grows on dead logs. Then theres the wood ear mushroom its not super flavorful but goes good in asian style food and soups also very easy to identify and grows on dead logs also. Then theres chicken of woods and hen of the woods which ive heard are very delicious but I have not found any yet but I read they are found on hardwoods trees. When you do find oysters and woodear they will keep growing in that spot as long as the condition are good. Anyway hope that helps a little and happy hunting =)


I have only hunted morels but this last year I found 5 other edibles, still reluctant to try them


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> Where ya going?


If I have my way maybe Texas. More likely Oklahoma. Only if the morels are thick. Otherwise I will wait for S. Kansas. I went down to Okie the first week of April last year and with a friends help got in some good patches. The rains will determine what happens. You know the morel hunters game. Watch the rain and everything else will take care if itself. Dam February near killed me. Knowing morels were close kept me going. Glad to see you made another winter also dawg. Hope the bottoms don't flood again. Sure are a lot of logs and water coming down the Mizzou today. Every river coming out of Nebraska must be out of its banks all the rain up that way.


----------



## Trudee

kb said:


> If I have my way maybe Texas. More likely Oklahoma. Only if the morels are thick. Otherwise I will wait for S. Kansas. I went down to Okie the first week of April last year and with a friends help got in some good patches. The rains will determine what happens. You know the morel hunters game. Watch the rain and everything else will take care if itself. Dam February near killed me. Knowing morels were close kept me going. Glad to see you made another winter also dawg. Hope the bottoms don't flood again. Sure are a lot of logs and water coming down the Mizzou today. Every river coming out of Nebraska must be out of its banks all the rain up that way.


Any great tools for monitoring precipitation reports and/or forecasts nationally? I suppose I could add a dozen places to my weather app, but I know shroomers can find some good time-saving resources and sometimes share them.


----------



## cdrspoon2021

Trudee said:


> Any great tools for monitoring precipitation reports and/or forecasts nationally? I suppose I could add a dozen places to my weather app, but I know shroomers can find some good time-saving resources and sometimes share them.
> [/QUOT
> 
> .missouri.edu/weather/reports/soiltemp2.aspagebb
> 
> I use them for soil temps and rain gauges they seem to know how much rain and how cold the ground is more than I do =p


----------



## TimG

kb said:


> Nice cool down coming. Which is great. Now rain over much of morel alley, even better. If you depend on Ash trees for morels in spots you hunt I hate to say it but you better enjoy it while you can. I have entire forests I walk through up here in NW Mo. where over 50% of the Ash are dying now and the beetles will kill the rest also. It is sad to see giant old mature Ash with the brown spots that say its a goner. What will they eat when the Ash are gone? Very few large Elm left for the same reason, I watched them all die as I walked the same forests for the last 50 years.


In the Shenandoah many Ash trees were not totally killed. Many have sprouts coming up near the base of the Ash trees. It will take a while but hopefully some Ash will survive eventually. Not in my lifetime unfortunately. Look for any dead Ironwoods if they grow in your area. They are not large but have flushes similar to Dead Elms but can produce good finds for several years. (American hornbean)


----------



## Keith Gilis

Someone said walnut. Hope not...Wish they would eat honeysuckle next personally. In replying to the fella about where the Ash borer is going next.


----------



## TimG

I seriously doubt Black Walnut but possibly under the other Walnuts. Not much srprises me when it come to where morels sometimes are found. I've found them in mature pure red cedar forests in VA. Some can be found under some types of hickories or other nuts. Privet can hold the small type of morels. I've had very good luck under some long dead oaks with the large type,similar to tyhe dead Ash fruitngs but not nearly as many. One long dead Oak produced 24-36 "honkers":each year for close to 10 years before petering out. Sycamores can produce, especially very late in the season.


----------



## Trudee

TimG said:


> In the Shenandoah many Ash trees were not totally killed. Many have sprouts coming up near the base of the Ash trees. It will take a while but hopefully some Ash will survive eventually. Not in my lifetime unfortunately. Look for any dead Ironwoods if they grow in your area. They are not large but have flushes similar to Dead Elms but can produce good finds for several years. (American hornbean)


You just shattered my entire world view! I seem to find oodles of ironwood whenever I'm out with the dogs in my neck of the woods. I always get excited when I see the jagged leaves on the forest floor, but then disappointed when I look closer/up and see irnowood instead of elm. I'm going to have to start noting these spots now and check back in a few weeks.


----------



## shroomsearcher

kb said:


> Nice cool down coming. Which is great. Now rain over much of morel alley, even better. If you depend on Ash trees for morels in spots you hunt I hate to say it but you better enjoy it while you can. I have entire forests I walk through up here in NW Mo. where over 50% of the Ash are dying now and the beetles will kill the rest also. It is sad to see giant old mature Ash with the brown spots that say its a goner. What will they eat when the Ash are gone? Very few large Elm left for the same reason, I watched them all die as I walked the same forests for the last 50 years.


I'm in Ohio and once the borer hit it didn't take long. Haven't seen a live ash in 3-4 years!


----------



## Jbarr

I live in Marion County Arkansas. Reports of morels are already being posted. I find it a bit odd, still don't have the tell-tell signs, such as redbuds blooming or mayapples up. I've seen pictures of morels in Bentonville and that makes sense because Bentonville is further south. But the reports of them being found in Marion County makes me wonder if 2021 is going to be as unpredicatable as 2020? That being said, guess I will go check a few spots tomorrow.


----------



## kb

TimG said:


> In the Shenandoah many Ash trees were not totally killed. Many have sprouts coming up near the base of the Ash trees. It will take a while but hopefully some Ash will survive eventually. Not in my lifetime unfortunately. Look for any dead Ironwoods if they grow in your area. They are not large but have flushes similar to Dead Elms but can produce good finds for several years. (American hornbean)


Ironwoods huh? Interesting. We do have some of them in the river bluffs in spots. A bad drought a few years back killed a lot of them. I did not see any morels around them, but I have to admit I did not look to hard. They kind of look a little like an elm in some ways. I will pay more careful attention this year. I find them around honey locust sometimes but not in huge amounts and once in awhile on a hedge tree along old fence lines in the timber. If they can produce like an elm it would be sweet.


----------



## kb

shroomsearcher said:


> I'm in Ohio and once the borer hit it didn't take long. Haven't seen a live ash in 3-4 years!


 Well maybe a few will survive. My dad has one we treat to keep it alive. So far, so good. I can still find timbers with live ash, but it is like it is the 60's and 70's again with all the elm dying. Not old enough to have seen the Chestnut's all die. What is next?


----------



## kb

Nice and wet. So far so good.


----------



## shroomsearcher

And, our elms have been so long dead that the elm/morel connection has kind of been broken. Only found morels under 1 elm ever. And it was still hanging on to its bark. Once the bark is gone, it's over. 

A little research on the computer did reveal that elms have to be a certain age before they become susceptible to the disease, and they become sexually mature before that. So, they can produce seeds which can sprout into young elms, and I've actually found some. Never found morels near any of the young ones though.

It is thought by some that since morels have mycorrhizal relationships with elm, and other, trees that they can sense when the tree gets in trouble and that causes them to flush. That they "know" that they need to produce spore because their "partner" is threatened and they need to get out of Dodge! They also believe that the Dutch Elm Disease is responsible for the morel hunting craze, since it started such massive flushes!


----------



## 1scoopbooty

One of my favorites is the chanterelles. Every bit as good as morels. They look like an orange inverted umbrella with wavy edge. There is a look alike though, the jack-o-lantern, so be careful. The difference between the two is that chanterelles “gills” are not really gills at all, they're just folds that run all the way down the stalk. Other schrooms gills stop at a a specific location on the stalk...like a ring. Hen of the woods is another dandy.


----------



## TimG

Don't count out very old Dead Elm stumps. Every once in a while you can find very good flushes under them. 2 Years ago the bulk of our morel finds in VA were under long dead Elms. Some had been dead for over 15 years.


----------



## kb

shroomsearcher said:


> And, our elms have been so long dead that the elm/morel connection has kind of been broken. Only found morels under 1 elm ever. And it was still hanging on to its bark. Once the bark is gone, it's over.
> 
> A little research on the computer did reveal that elms have to be a certain age before they become susceptible to the disease, and they become sexually mature before that. So, they can produce seeds which can sprout into young elms, and I've actually found some. Never found morels near any of the young ones though.
> 
> It is thought by some that since morels have mycorrhizal relationships with elm, and other, trees that they can sense when the tree gets in trouble and that causes them to flush. That they "know" that they need to produce spore because their "partner" is threatened and they need to get out of Dodge! They also believe that the Dutch Elm Disease is responsible for the morel hunting craze, since it started such massive flushes!


Interesting. Finding big elm is getting very difficult. Cut over timber about 30-50 years old seems to be a sweet spot if you can find it. Many species and gives a chance for new elm. The big oak timbers have very few left. My grandparents and father hunted them in the river bottoms on cottonwoods in the 30's and 40's long before the elm die offs. But the dying elm in the 60's did help the hunting. The old time farm people hunted them as part of a meal they did not need to pay for. Along with the eggs, ham. beef, and a big garden.


----------



## kb

All the elm are seeding in the timbers of N Mo.. A good time to see what an elm looks like if you are not sure. Look at the bark and branching structure. If you are walking in timber with no live elm, then there will never be any dead ones for morels. I avoid those places unless they have ash, and they are all dying.


----------



## FungiFungu

kb said:


> All the elm are seeding in the timbers of N Mo.. A good time to see what an elm looks like if you are not sure. Look at the bark and branching structure. If you are walking in timber with no live elm, then there will never be any dead ones for morels. I avoid those places unless they have ash, and they are all dying.


Yeah there are a ton of elm in Missouri and Iowa (the two states I hunt the most) in the deep woods still. Farther away from development the more elms you will see because people haven’t carried the disease to the trees. Usually see the smaller slippery elms, as the giant old American elms seem to have been harder hit by the disease, as I rarely do see those anymore. But yes, the drier Oak/shagbark kinds of woods just don’t waste your time and only look for stands that are well varied with species of elm, ash, hackberry, pines, cottonwood, etc. Cottonwoods are good indicators because they are easily recognized from long ways away and usually grow in moister soils, which is what you want.


----------



## TimG

KB
Now that you mention it we did find a lot around a dead Honey Locust one year. Ill have to keep this in mind when we go to VA for 3 weeks later on in late April to early May. No Locust trees in SC where I occasionally hunt morels. 
Mature Cedar forest can be good but need a lot of frequent rains t produce.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hmmm. I know where there's a whole gang of honey locust at my hunting club. And it's not that far from a cattail swamp. I've never thought to check there, but I will this year.


----------



## kb

The honey locust like limestone also which morels like. I don't really look for honey locust but if I am walking through a patch of them I will scan for morels. I have never seen a big flush around them but they do not need to be dead. Hard maple are the same way.


----------



## kb

FungiFungu said:


> Yeah there are a ton of elm in Missouri and Iowa (the two states I hunt the most) in the deep woods still. Farther away from development the more elms you will see because people haven’t carried the disease to the trees. Usually see the smaller slippery elms, as the giant old American elms seem to have been harder hit by the disease, as I rarely do see those anymore. But yes, the drier Oak/shagbark kinds of woods just don’t waste your time and only look for stands that are well varied with species of elm, ash, hackberry, pines, cottonwood, etc. Cottonwoods are good indicators because they are easily recognized from long ways away and usually grow in moister soils, which is what you want.


It is sad. Some of these timbers I have hunted morels in for over 40 years. There are not even a lot of live elm in some parts. Farther west you get the more elm still left it seems. Many small slippery elm as you said. Used to be some rock elm in the limestone bluff areas but have not seen one of those in years. As you mentioned cottons are good to. Never now when they might kick out some morels.


----------



## blarneystone

Yesterday's warmth got me motivated for a hike this morning. Probably nothing up yet. Soil temps still a tad low, but close enough for a morning hike on some southern slopes and open low areas. I'll report any findings. Hoping for a better season than last year.


----------



## xcityfolk

west central here, been checking every day, nothing yet. I did get my first tick today, what do I win?


----------



## TimG

It was assumed that morels prefer sweet soil but after taking several dozen soil samples from SC to NJ All were from acidic soil. All had pH under 6.0 Some as low as 4.5. I got soil samples from many people across the country. One sample from Idaho had 8.0 pH. Soil samples were done by my local Clemson extension service and included all basic soil items such as iron. phosphorus potassium, and many other minerals and nutrients. There seemed to be nothing in common where morels fruited.


----------



## blarneystone

blarneystone said:


> Yesterday's warmth got me motivated for a hike this morning. Probably nothing up yet. Soil temps still a tad low, but close enough for a morning hike on some southern slopes and open low areas. I'll report any findings. Hoping for a better season than last year.


Results from today in St. Louis County were cold wet feet and hands. No Shrooms yet here.


----------



## shroomsearcher

kb said:


> The honey locust like limestone also which morels like. I don't really look for honey locust but if I am walking through a patch of them I will scan for morels. I have never seen a big flush around them but they do not need to be dead. Hard maple are the same way.


Well, my hunting club is the location of an old limestone mining operation. We have lots of limestone here in NE Ohio and W PA. My buddy's old homestead has well water, and the well is dug 220' deep! They hit water much higher than that, but the depth of their well allows him to pull water right off the top of the big limestone dome that is underground beneath his house. 

Having drunk a bunch of his tap water, I can tell you that it is delicious!


----------



## kb

xcityfolk said:


> west central here, been checking every day, nothing yet. I did get my first tick today, what do I win?


Maybe Lyme's? I see where some company is testing a vaccine for lyme's at the moment.


----------



## TimG

I think that morels will grow in many types of soil and under many types of trees. I grew up where well water was from lime type soils and it was sweet.


----------



## stormy

I’m in southern Missouri, east of Central; don’t know if these next couple nights of freezing temperatures or below will have an impact on things. We got a little less than 2/10 of an inch of rain this afternoon; they’re not forecasting much rain for the next week or so in my area. Going to have warm temperatures, but without the rain, I don’t know... hopefully the season will stick around until the second and third week of April, maybe. I guess we’ll find out, good luck, folks.


----------



## stormy

Still find morels around elm trees, young and old in Illinois


----------



## kb

Most likely not cold enough to matter. Still early even in S. Mo. I hear you on the lack of rain and higher temps. though. Hard not to worry.


----------



## dean

I see no elms here just south of Springfield. Is this common in Missouri?


----------



## stormy

Yeah, we go through this every year with the weather


kb said:


> Most likely not cold enough to matter. Still early even in S. Mo. I hear you on the lack of rain and higher temps. though. Hard not to worry.


Yeah, we go through this every year with the weather, LOL. Thanks for the response. I’m kind of surprised there aren’t more people on here


----------



## blw777

I live south of Cape Girardeau and wanted to hunt morels this weekend, but our temps are supposed to drop below freezing Wednesday and Thursday night. Do you think that would make Friday and Saturday poor days to hunt? Thanks.


----------



## blarneystone

blw777 said:


> I live south of Cape Girardeau and wanted to hunt morels this weekend, but our temps are supposed to drop below freezing Wednesday and Thursday night. Do you think that would make Friday and Saturday poor days to hunt? Thanks.


Any day is a good day to be in the woods, either hunting mushrooms or just getting some exercise. I think Morels need some time with soil temp's in the mid 50's, but you may get that on Southern slopes this early, even with the little cold snap. I'm in St. Louis and I think we will be a few weeks out still. Usually the time I find them is Turkey season, week of the 19th this year but probably going to go out in a week and take a hike.


----------



## blw777

blarneystone said:


> Any day is a good day to be in the woods, either hunting mushrooms or just getting some exercise. I think Morels need some time with soil temp's in the mid 50's, but you may get that on Southern slopes this early, even with the little cold snap. I'm in St. Louis and I think we will be a few weeks out still. Usually the time I find them is Turkey season, week of the 19th this year but probably going to go out in a week and take a hike.


Thanks! I may try to scout things out. This is the last weekend I have off until the second week of May. I was hoping it would be warmer.


----------



## kb

dean said:


> I see no elms here just south of Springfield. Is this common in Missouri?


Most of the Ozarks region is elm poor. I am not sure what they hunt on down there. I would look around streams if you can find some soft maple, cottonwood, or river birch on them they all produce. Young willow groves also. Some people say they find them in the oak/hickory timbers down there but I never have much luck in those type timbers up north.. If you drive over to the strip pits in SE. Kansas there are many acres of cottonwoods and some elm.


----------



## kb

I think the season is going to be early and quick this year in much of the midwest. The next 2 weeks look very warm and not to wet so far. Have some 80's coming and that is not good. I try to get out walking timber every day this time of year. I have may apples unfurling in NW. Mo. already Every slope but north.


----------



## kb

blw777 said:


> I live south of Cape Girardeau and wanted to hunt morels this weekend, but our temps are supposed to drop below freezing Wednesday and Thursday night. Do you think that would make Friday and Saturday poor days to hunt? Thanks.


Just be patient. Morels this time of year take a while to grow. Unless you are just dying to get out I would let the warm weekend temps. work their magic. All the rain you guys have had, next week and after should be good. If you think they are already up go get them. "The freeze may ruin some .


----------



## blw777

kb said:


> Just be patient. Morels this time of year take a while to grow. Unless you are just dying to get out I would let the warm weekend temps. work their magic. All the rain you guys have had, next week and after should be good. If you think they are already up go get them. "The freeze may ruin some .


Thanks. That was my opinion as well but this is the last free time I have until the second weekend in May.


----------



## Wiz

TimG said:


> It was assumed that morels prefer sweet soil but after taking several dozen soil samples from SC to NJ All were from acidic soil. All had pH under 6.0 Some as low as 4.5. I got soil samples from many people across the country. One sample from Idaho had 8.0 pH. Soil samples were done by my local Clemson extension service and included all basic soil items such as iron. phosphorus potassium, and many other minerals and nutrients. There seemed to be nothing in common where morels fruited.


That's great info. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dean

kb said:


> Most of the Ozarks region is elm poor. I am not sure what they hunt on down there. I would look around streams if you can find some soft maple, cottonwood, or river birch on them they all produce. Young willow groves also. Some people say they find them in the oak/hickory timbers down there but I never have much luck in those type timbers up north.. If you drive over to the strip pits in SE. Kansas there are many acres of cottonwoods and some elm.


Thanks KB
Would love to hunt with you, IWONAGAIN, ShroomGod (IA) befor I die


----------



## kb

dean said:


> Thanks KB
> Would love to hunt with you, IWONAGAIN, ShroomGod (IA) befor I die


You never know what the future will bring dean, I have ran into people in the strangest places. I have never hunted in S. MO. so I am just guessing at what to try. You can most likely find more elm over toward Joplin. If they have soft maple on the streams and rivers I would certainly give them a look.


----------



## scwehner

xcityfolk said:


> west central here, been checking every day, nothing yet. I did get my first tick today, what do I win?


Ha... You weren't first!


----------



## scwehner

dean said:


> I see no elms here just south of Springfield. Is this common in Missouri?


I'm east of Springfield, MO in Douglas Co. I still have some elms scattered around. Some older ones around old homesteads on my place. Never find any Morels with them. I can find them in rocky/cherty hillsides under almost every variety of tree so long as there is some reasonable amount of good soil with it--not real sandy. Generally have Oak forests w/ Hickory. Never find Morels or anything under Black Walnut for obvious reasons. Move from S-facing slopes early onto N-facing slopes late season. Particulary interesting is that cedar woods give up very nice tall/large morels in the late season if the ground can stay some moist. Never found a morel in northerly MO under a cedar. I lived a while in OKC, OK and almost couldn't find a morel unless you were looking under cedars.


----------



## scwehner

scwehner said:


> I'm east of Springfield, MO in Douglas Co. I still have some elms scattered around. Some older ones around old homesteads on my place. Never find any Morels with them. I can find them in rocky/cherty hillsides under almost every variety of tree so long as there is some reasonable amount of good soil with it--not real sandy. Generally have Oak forests w/ Hickory. Never find Morels or anything under Black Walnut for obvious reasons. Move from S-facing slopes early onto N-facing slopes late season. Particulary interesting is that cedar woods give up very nice tall/large morels in the late season if the ground can stay some moist. Never found a morel in northerly MO under a cedar. I lived a while in OKC, OK and almost couldn't find a morel unless you were looking under cedars.


And.... just to add. I have never found a "flock" of morels in a small space down on the Ozark ranch in Douglas Co. I tend to always find them 4-6' apart over a large area. Unlike up at my place in KC where can sometimes find a lot of morels in a small area.


----------



## nico

Hi everyone I'm from s.e. mo. I started finding some morels one year by a good size slippery elm that was being strangled by a huge vine after I cut the vine to save the tree no more morels are growing there. As for 2021 nothing for me yet


----------



## shroomsearcher

scwehner said:


> I'm east of Springfield, MO in Douglas Co.  I still have some elms scattered around. Some older ones around old homesteads on my place. Never find any Morels with them. I can find them in rocky/cherty hillsides under almost every variety of tree so long as there is some reasonable amount of good soil with it--not real sandy. Generally have Oak forests w/ Hickory. Never find Morels or anything under Black Walnut for obvious reasons. Move from S-facing slopes early onto N-facing slopes late season. Particulary interesting is that cedar woods give up very nice tall/large morels in the late season if the ground can stay some moist. Never found a morel in northerly MO under a cedar. I lived a while in OKC, OK and almost couldn't find a morel unless you were looking under cedars.





nico said:


> Hi everyone I'm from s.e. mo. I started finding some morels one year by a good size slippery elm that was being strangled by a huge vine after I cut the vine to save the tree no more morels are growing there. As for 2021 nothing for me yet


Neither case is surprising. In the first, it sounds like those trees are very much alive. Same now with the second case after cutting that vine. Those trees are no longer threatened, and the morel mycelium, if it's there in the first case, is perfectly happy to live underground. Nico's post is testament to this. When the tree was stressed, he found morels. He removed the stress, and now finds no morels. 

Morels, and other mushroom, have mycorrhizal relationships with trees and other plants. The mycelium comes in contact with the fine, root ends of the trees root system and surrounds or penetrates it. It acts as an extended root system for the tree and brings it water and minerals. The tree gives back sugars and amino acids. When the tree is stressed or threatened, the mycelium can sense it, and will pop morels in order to produce and broadcast spore because it knows it needs to get out of Dodge!


----------



## kb

scwehner said:


> I'm east of Springfield, MO in Douglas Co. I still have some elms scattered around. Some older ones around old homesteads on my place. Never find any Morels with them. I can find them in rocky/cherty hillsides under almost every variety of tree so long as there is some reasonable amount of good soil with it--not real sandy. Generally have Oak forests w/ Hickory. Never find Morels or anything under Black Walnut for obvious reasons. Move from S-facing slopes early onto N-facing slopes late season. Particulary interesting is that cedar woods give up very nice tall/large morels in the late season if the ground can stay some moist. Never found a morel in northerly MO under a cedar. I lived a while in OKC, OK and almost couldn't find a morel unless you were looking under cedars.


I think the cedars in areas with more surface rock produce others not so much. The areas in Okl and Kansas I have picked on cedar all had thin soil but a lot of dolomite. I literally picked out of nothing but needles on to of rock in many cases. The Ozarks have a similar setup. Of course I could be totally full of it also.


----------



## blarneystone

Friend of mine lives in Jefferson County and he found 6 small (thimble size) ones today. 
all by the asphalt road to his home. That soil warms a little faster than soil in the woods.
Gonna be warm next week, little rain in the forecast.


----------



## scwehner

Shroomsearcher, that all sound correct from my reading/investigations. As a curiosity, what do you think would happen if a live Elm were cut down to a stump? Is there enough left in the system to push morels in next few seasons? Not that I plan to cut any tree down, but I do have some Elm trunks along a site that got cut down. Haven't looked there (Yet!). There's no litter of limbs or bark because it got cleaned up after cutting them. But, the trunk and root system of course exist.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I would think that if there is morel mycelium with a mycorrhizal relationship with that particular tree, it would sense the disaster that has befallen the tree, and that would cause it to flush morels. I think that's definitely a site worth checking. How long ago were the trees cut down? And I don't think lack of ground litter would matter at all. In fact, it would just make the morels easier to spot if they are there.


----------



## beowulf75

shroomsearcher said:


> I would think that if there is morel mycelium with a mycorrhizal relationship with that particular tree, it would sense the disaster that has befallen the tree, and that would cause it to flush morels. I think that's definitely a site worth checking. How long ago were the trees cut down? And I don't think lack of ground litter would matter at all. In fact, it would just make the morels easier to spot if they are there.


This is spot on.
The tried and true adage of searching around elm trees came to light primarily during the rampant progression of Dutch elm disease. While it is true that morels have an affinity for forming this mycorrhizal relationship with elms, they’ll be mutualistic with many other species as well.
Pay special attention to ash trees this season. As the emerald ash borer (EAB) brings destruction to this species, it does cause the morels to fruit prolifically in a last ditch effort to reproduce.


----------



## morchella ed

kb said:


> Most of the Ozarks region is elm poor. I am not sure what they hunt on down there. I would look around streams if you can find some soft maple, cottonwood, or river birch on them they all produce. Young willow groves also. Some people say they find them in the oak/hickory timbers down there but I never have much luck in those type timbers up north.. If you drive over to the strip pits in SE. Kansas there are many acres of cottonwoods and some elm.


Sycamores down in the valleys will produce as well.


----------



## morchella ed

For any new folks looking to find morels but not having a hard time identifying elm trees, I just wrote an article in my blog on how to identify elms. For folks who've been doing this a while, feel free to read what I wrote for perspective or a refresher. And if I missed something or you have other feedback...please let me know! Thanks folks! How to Find Buckets of Morels (how to identify elm trees!)


----------



## kb

morchella ed said:


> For any new folks looking to find morels but not having a hard time identifying elm trees, I just wrote an article in my blog on how to identify elms. For folks who've been doing this a while, feel free to read what I wrote for perspective or a refresher. And if I missed something or you have other feedback...please let me know! Thanks folks! How to Find Buckets of Morels (how to identify elm trees!)


I always tell folks go out and take a drive down any rural road. In early spring as now in N. MO. the elm are seeding and really stand out. You can get a good idea of bark patterns and branching patterns, which is what person needs to recognize for newly dead elm. The maples are seeding also.


----------



## kb

scwehner said:


> Shroomsearcher, that all sound correct from my reading/investigations. As a curiosity, what do you think would happen if a live Elm were cut down to a stump? Is there enough left in the system to push morels in next few seasons? Not that I plan to cut any tree down, but I do have some Elm trunks along a site that got cut down. Haven't looked there (Yet!). There's no litter of limbs or bark because it got cleaned up after cutting them. But, the trunk and root system of course exist.


They will produce morels most likely. I have picked many on cut elm. Usually need to be cut the summer or autumn before. Produce 1-3 years.


----------



## morchella ed

kb said:


> I always tell folks go out and take a drive down any rural road. In early spring as now in N. MO. the elm are seeding and really stand out. You can get a good idea of bark patterns and branching patterns, which is what person needs to recognize for newly dead elm. The maples are seeding also.


For sure, that's great advice!


----------



## scwehner

shroomsearcher said:


> I would think that if there is morel mycelium with a mycorrhizal relationship with that particular tree, it would sense the disaster that has befallen the tree, and that would cause it to flush morels. I think that's definitely a site worth checking. How long ago were the trees cut down? And I don't think lack of ground litter would matter at all. In fact, it would just make the morels easier to spot if they are there.


Was 2+, maybe 3 yrs ago.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Still worth a look I guess. I don't know if elms are a species that will sprout suckers from the roots, but if they do, that might be enough to keep the root system alive.


----------



## supplyguy1973

morchella ed said:


> For any new folks looking to find morels but not having a hard time identifying elm trees, I just wrote an article in my blog on how to identify elms. For folks who've been doing this a while, feel free to read what I wrote for perspective or a refresher. And if I missed something or you have other feedback...please let me know! Thanks folks! How to Find Buckets of Morels (how to identify elm trees!)


Very good read. I started tree hunting about 10 years ago and it improved my harvest greatly. Now my heart skips a beat every time I see that bark sliding off of an elm.


----------



## morchella ed

Folks we just had two days in a row of 50+ degree soil temps 4" deep. Morels could start fruiting in the. next couple days...


----------



## morchella ed

At least that's true in the southern part of the state. I'm a little worried it's going to get cold again at the end of april and this could make the season weird or less productive in May. Any thoughts on that from other folks?


----------



## kb

morchella ed said:


> At least that's true in the southern part of the state. I'm a little worried it's going to get cold again at the end of april and this could make the season weird or less productive in May. Any thoughts on that from other folks?


I think we are good to go ed. I live in NW.Mo and some smalls are up already. This rain was timed perfect. It never dropped below 60 the last 2 night. The babies will fruit under the leaves this weekend. I see no temps below freezing in the future. Mostly 60's/40's for the next 3 weeks with a couple of 70's tossed in. Looks to good to be true. Long season if the temps hold.


supplyguy1973 said:


> Very good read. I started tree hunting about 10 years ago and it improved my harvest greatly. Now my heart skips a beat every time I see that bark sliding off of an elm.


Never could understand folks just stumbling through timber and can't identify an ash, dead elm, cottonwood. If you want to be a serious hunter better not walk by to many 1st year dead elm. The money tree. Cottonwoods are just as good. Sometimes better. They tend to put up clusters for some reason. I think their shallow root structure has something to do with it


----------



## Canofveggies

picked a few in west stl county today, even found a few that were too far gone already. Left a lot to grow so hopefully this rain we’re getting now brings out the big boys. Hope ya’ll get to do some good picking this year!


----------



## Morel stomper

Very nice finds there. Im supposed to meet up with Shroop Picker this Friday in Lincoln county. Im sure we will have picks this weekend of our findings.


----------



## shroomdawg

morchella ed said:


> Sycamores down in the valleys will produce as well.


Sycamores can be really good producers one year and not much another....not sure why, it’s an enigma.


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> Sycamores can be really good producers one year and not much another....not sure why, it’s an enigma.


I have ash and maples that will do the same dawg. I may get a box out of a patch one year and wait 3 for some more. That is why the elm is still king if you want a jackpot in the hills. River bottom hunting has always been confusing unless a bunch of cottons have died. Me and a friend picked #40 out of yellow grass and stripling cottons a couple of years ago. Nothing dead tree wise. Never would have thought the spot would have morels in it. The last flood wiped it all out. Good luck on your hunt tomorrow, I think you will be frying the wife morels for dinner.


----------



## Morel stomper

Never did good around sycamores. Cottonwoods do good for me but last year we found some but not like we normally do.


----------



## Morel stomper

found some small ones today. Me and shroom picker.


----------



## morelgod

What county you in stomper


----------



## Morel stomper

Lincoln County


----------



## Canofveggies

Cleaned up my the spot from the quick walk this past Wednesday. Dad and I spent 3 hrs along a creek in west stl county in pretty steady rain, no ticks and 154 morels. Found about 100 in one small maybe 30x10 foot section along the creek. The rest were coming out of leaf litter at the bottom of forested hills along the creek. I think it’s going to be a great year for morels!


----------



## kb

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 37457
> View attachment 37458
> 
> Cleaned up my the spot from the quick walk this past Wednesday. Dad and I spent 3 hrs along a creek in west stl county in pretty steady rain, no ticks and 154 morels. Found about 100 in one small maybe 30x10 foot section along the creek. The rest were coming out of leaf litter at the bottom of forested hills along the creek. I think it’s going to be a great year for morels!


No associated trees of any note?


----------



## Canofveggies

kb said:


> No associated trees of any note?


I’m still getting the hang of tree IDs, the spot has a lot of sycamore and ash so I always just assumed those were the trees throwing up morels. I paid more attention this year and there was a dead/dying elm at every patch of morels, they were all growing around the elms for sure.


----------



## vroomshroom

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 37457
> View attachment 37458
> 
> Cleaned up my the spot from the quick walk this past Wednesday. Dad and I spent 3 hrs along a creek in west stl county in pretty steady rain, no ticks and 154 morels. Found about 100 in one small maybe 30x10 foot section along the creek. The rest were coming out of leaf litter at the bottom of forested hills along the creek. I think it’s going to be a great year for morels!


Any tree patterns to the morel finds?


----------



## beowulf75

vroomshroom said:


> Any tree patterns to the morel finds?


I gotta find one first! 😉

Last season, the big hitters for me were ash and (surprisingly) black oaks. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Canofveggies

beowulf75 said:


> I gotta find one first! 😉
> 
> Last season, the big hitters for me were ash and (surprisingly) black oaks. 🤷‍♀️


The oaks surprised me last year too, found decent numbers hunting some hills along the Mo river with big oaks throughout, found some huge yellows practically growing on the trunks. Those hills are brutal though. Im planning on waiting until next weekend to hit that particular spot.
Anyone got out and had luck on hills yet?


----------



## dem

Last fall they cleared a large tract next to the highway, cut all trees to stumps etc. I thinks to myself that if that’s not stressing a tree I don’t understand the word. Well this morning I tested the stump theory and these pics are the first one that I came to. Didn’t find another in this field of nearly 50 stumps. Now mind you that a lot of the field has standing water, so that didn’t help.


----------



## beowulf75

Canofveggies said:


> The oaks surprised me last year too, found decent numbers hunting some hills along the Mo river with big oaks throughout, found some huge yellows practically growing on the trunks. Those hills are brutal though. Im planning on waiting until next weekend to hit that particular spot.
> Anyone got out and had luck on hills yet?


That’s all I hunt, since I’m fortunate enough to have 500 acres of hardwood forest border my meager 10 acres.
The owner is fiercely protective, but welcomes me annually...because I always make he and his wife a big batch of Paul Prudhomme’s “Shrimp Dianne” with the morels I find on his property.


----------



## Tim S

7 this evening, very fresh, city limits St. Charles Missouri


----------



## supplyguy1973

The wife and I found 103 yesterday, still a bit early


----------



## supplyguy1973

Trying to post a picture


----------



## kb

Little over 3# today. All sizes large yellows, medium blonds , small grays. I have no idea how to put a picture on here and to lazy to learn unless it helps me find more morels.


----------



## Dinontom

kb said:


> Little over 3# today. All sizes large yellows, medium blonds , small grays. I have no idea how to put a picture on here and to lazy to learn unless it helps me find more morels.


Congrats! What general neck of the woods? (St Louis County, Jefferson County, St Charles...?) Bottoms? South facing slopes? Seems like it's still early in most parts and would like to make the most of a day off tomorrow. 😉


----------



## Morel stomper

I will hit st charles friday and will let you know my findings. Tree types and all. Last weekend was all elms. I hope the cottonwoods produce this year. The best find i ever came across was when my brother aka (shroom picker), saw a large cottonwood split in half. I bet there was at least 600 mushrooms around that tree. We could only salvage around 300. The rest was too far gone. That was about 10 years ago, but my brother, my son, and my self had the biggest grins on our faces. Hope to come accross something like that again in my lifetime.


----------



## Dinontom

My best find was probably about six years ago, late in the season so ×ay more too far gone than harvestable, but I still came home with a nice haul. Like you, I was smiling and thanking the good Lord the entire time! Been back to that same spot every year, multiple times a year, and have been skunked every time, almost as if the first time had been nothing but a dream. Strangest thing. Anyway, good luck on Friday!


----------



## supplyguy1973




----------



## Dinontom

supplyguy1973 said:


> View attachment 37654
> View attachment 37654


Nice! Help this girl make this all-too-rare date with my hubby one he'll never forget, and point me in the right general direction, please! Neck of the woods (county)? Creekside/riverside or hillsides? North or south facing? Type of tree? Anything you can share without divulging your specific spot would be super appreciated! 😉😊😇


----------



## Dinontom

supplyguy1973 said:


> View attachment 37654
> View attachment 37654


Hey, Supply Guy! I just realized those were probably from your elms last weekend. Good luck tomorrow! We're still trying to decide where to go today. All of our usual spots have come up empty, so I'm guessing it's still too early for them and am trying to figure out where to go to find some today! If nothing else, a walk in the woods is always nourishing to the soul!


----------



## supplyguy1973

Dinontom said:


> Hey, Supply Guy! I just realized those were probably from your elms last weekend. Good luck tomorrow! We're still trying to decide where to go today. All of our usual spots have come up empty, so I'm guessing it's still too early for them and am trying to figure out where to go to find some today! If nothing else, a walk in the woods is always nourishing to the soul!


I picked those on Tuesday and loaded up with bigger on Wednesday ( yesterday). Been finding on the edges of standing trees with a mix of elm, ash, sycamore and cedar


----------



## Dinontom

We walked a few miles in what sounds like similar woods, but it wasn't our day. I found an okay yellow and hubby found a half cap, and that's it. But we managed to pick up only about twice as many ticks, and it was a beautiful day, so still a win! We will hunt again soon!


----------



## kb

Dinontom said:


> Congrats! What general neck of the woods? (St Louis County, Jefferson County, St Charles...?) Bottoms? South facing slopes? Seems like it's still early in most parts and would like to make the most of a day off tomorrow. 😉


I found these in the Kansas Flint Hills on elm. Nothing similar over where you are. Except if you can find some good 1st year dead elm.


----------



## kb

Morel stomper said:


> I will hit st charles friday and will let you know my findings. Tree types and all. Last weekend was all elms. I hope the cottonwoods produce this year. The best find i ever came across was when my brother aka (shroom picker), saw a large cottonwood split in half. I bet there was at least 600 mushrooms around that tree. We could only salvage around 300. The rest was too far gone. That was about 10 years ago, but my brother, my son, and my self had the biggest grins on our faces. Hope to come accross something like that again in my lifetime.


Just keep hitting split cottons and I imagine you might. Those are hard to forget events if you love hunting morels.


----------



## Canofveggies

kb said:


> Just keep hitting split cottons and I imagine you might. Those are hard to forget events if you love hunting morels.


Back about 7 years, just my second year hunting morels, I found my first and only downed cottonwood with a root ball just covered in morels. I really hope to find another one of those someday, still get goosebumps thinking about it. Probably need to hunt areas that flood more for finds like that but I don’t always get to that habitat during morel season.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Stomper an I found these today.


----------



## Dinontom

Nice! St Charles County, right? Any particular tree, terrain, etc? We're in the middle of a kitchen remodel that we're doing ourselves, so the timing is really bad, but so is our drive to hunt!


----------



## Morel stomper

Mostly elm trees is what we are finding them around. Close to the creeks


----------



## jmerx

Found 4 this week and 1 red


----------



## jmerx

Found mine on an ash tree


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> View attachment 37654
> View attachment 37654


Dam supply guy that was a good haul and early


----------



## supplyguy1973




----------



## supplyguy1973

Just got out of the woods, I found 141 another old coke bottle and a pretty rock for my wife


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> View attachment 37812
> View attachment 37812


Ah man that was the bottle I used to Mark my spot


----------



## Shroom Picker

Good haul Supplyguy


----------



## Canofveggies

Got out and picked 75 today, all found on cottonwood and cherry trees. Tried some slopes along the MO river early and didn’t have any luck in places that have been successful in the past, found a dozen or so of those little yellow ones growing under cherry trees on the large hill tops. Found a few medium grays on some big old oaks on hilltops. Moved to a spot along the meramec in some cottonwood heavy forest, found about 60 yellows just above the food line under cottonwood and some cherry trees. They were all in pretty good shape, didn’t see any too far gone yet. I’m hoping those hills along the MO river just haven’t got going yet, but then again now I hear there is a freeze warning or something...how much damage is 1-2 nights below freezing nights going to do?


----------



## kb

Could have a freeze problem coming up my way also. To bad the season was looking good in the hills. Morels on every slope. North just coming. This last week has been good. The ones up will most likely get frost nip. Black tops. Not sure what it will do to the fruiting. Past experiences have not been positive. Maybe I will be wrong. The ground is warm so I don't think they will freeze into hard ice cubes and then melt to mush. . Every thing from me up to Omaha was just kicking in. I would rather it snowed on them as an insulator.


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Found 30 today


----------



## Dinontom

jmerx said:


> View attachment 37965
> View attachment 37966
> View attachment 37967


Wow! Nice! We found about thirty or so that probably weigh about the same as three of your big ones! What area? (St. Louis County, St. Charles, Jefferson...?)


----------



## jmerx

Jeffco


----------



## jmerx

Mmmmm😝


----------



## jmerx

morel ring


----------



## Dinontom

jmerx said:


> Mmmmm😝
> View attachment 38119


What a great, easy idea!


----------



## kb

kb said:


> Could have a freeze problem coming up my way also. To bad the season was looking good in the hills. Morels on every slope. North just coming. This last week has been good. The ones up will most likely get frost nip. Black tops. Not sure what it will do to the fruiting. Past experiences have not been positive. Maybe I will be wrong. The ground is warm so I don't think they will freeze into hard ice cubes and then melt to mush. . Every thing from me up to Omaha was just kicking in. I would rather it snowed on them as an insulator.


Replying to myself? duh. Yeah it snowed. About 6 inches and gone by noon. Morels I picked today were not affected last night. Tonight could be colder though.


----------



## Shroom Picker




----------



## Shroom Picker

The cold weather didn't hurt those biggies I found today.


----------



## kb

Shroom Picker said:


> The cold weather didn't hurt those biggies I found today.


No it did not Picker. I have not seen any effect on what was up. Which surprised me. I should have gone out and picked some in the snow that morning just for kicks. It was pretty much gone by noon. Would have made a nice book end picture for my morel next to a cactus picture.. Do not like the 80's coming. Those big perfecto ones you got have been growing a while in the cool. I left some on a dark north slope today, to small to pick. Took the 16 big enough. :Maybe 2 weeks left to the season here in N. Mo. if it cools back down. The heat and rain will ruin what is up.


----------



## Shroom Picker

kb said:


> No it did not Picker. I have not seen any effect on what was up. Which surprised me. I should have gone out and picked some in the snow that morning just for kicks. It was pretty much gone by noon. Would have made a nice book end picture for my morel next to a cactus picture.. Do not like the 80's coming. Those big perfecto ones you got have been growing a while in the cool. I left some on a dark north slope today, to small to pick. Took the 16 big enough. :Maybe 2 weeks left to the season here in N. Mo. if it cools back down. The heat and rain will ruin what is up.


Surprised me also kb. Getting a pic picking shrooms snowing like it was, would of been a good conversation piece and memory of a lifetime. Not a big fan of the 80's coming either. I think this is going to be the last week for my location. Have a good season bud.


----------



## Canofveggies

Got out this morning along the mo river a little outside stl, found a nice little hill with some cottonwoods up top. The south east side had about 30 medium yellows, most were in great shape but a few looked like they maybe got caught in a puddle after the melting snow, left those ones. The north west side had a few little guys, I’m hoping to take a day mid week to go back and explore when I have more time. I always have good luck on cottonwoods in more upland/hilly conditions, they are usually are surrounded by honeysuckle around stl which can make for some unforgiving picking, it’s tough crawling through those bushes, but well worth it.


----------



## qercus

In Boone county the river bottom is producing small groups always near red and silver maple, cottonwood, box elder, and mulberry. A few made it through the snow but many came after. Also a lot of pleurotus on the cottonwood deadfall ...so early?


----------



## beowulf75

qercus said:


> View attachment 38308
> View attachment 38309
> 
> 
> In Boone county the river bottom is producing small groups always near red and silver maple, cottonwood, box elder, and mulberry. A few made it through the snow but many came after. Also a lot of pleurotus on the cottonwood deadfall ...so early?


For whatever it’s worth - I thought the morel season was winding down last spring. Findings slowed and I began finding oysters.

Then, about a week later, morels exploded again...more so than earlier.


----------



## kb

Shroom Picker said:


> Surprised me also kb. Getting a pic picking shrooms snowing like it was, would of been a good conversation piece and memory of a lifetime. Not a big fan of the 80's coming either. I think this is going to be the last week for my location. Have a good season bud.


yeah, A couple more weeks of 62/42 would have been fine. I picked some really big ones today. The cool to cold and cloudy days has really preserved what came up. I have seen some incredible piles of gorgeous morels that folks have picked. I imagine I will be going into Iowa next weekend or sooner. You take care.


----------



## kb

Canofveggies said:


> Got out this morning along the mo river a little outside stl, found a nice little hill with some cottonwoods up top. The south east side had about 30 medium yellows, most were in great shape but a few looked like they maybe got caught in a puddle after the melting snow, left those ones. The north west side had a few little guys, I’m hoping to take a day mid week to go back and explore when I have more time. I always have good luck on cottonwoods in more upland/hilly conditions, they are usually are surrounded by honeysuckle around stl which can make for some unforgiving picking, it’s tough crawling through those bushes, but well worth it.


We have that honeysuckle here in some of the hills and you are right it takes a tank or like you said crawling to get through it. It does shield the morels though because it leafs so early. Nasty invasive alien plant though if its the Asian bush stuff. I have had great luck on those hilltop cottons that get hit by lightning.


----------



## dean

kb said:


> We have that honeysuckle here in some of the hills and you are right it takes a tank or like you said crawling to get through it. It does shield the morels though because it leafs so early. Nasty invasive alien plant though if its the Asian bush stuff. I have had great luck on those hilltop cottons that get hit by lightning.


Im sorry but its the old dirt pulling question again, most confirmed facebook posts here in Mo have been dug up and I leave a friendly reminder not to leave a hole and they start to attack me. Don't we always want to tread light for our future and everyone else?


----------



## kb

Not sure what you are talking about Dean.


----------



## supplyguy1973

Found some hog legs yesterday, some almost too far gone


----------



## supplyguy1973

5lbs


----------



## kb

They got big and most stayed nice this year, those are beauties supplyguy. Good thing you made sure they did not go to waste and rot in the timber. The last 2 days of heat and wind did take its toll on some I picked today up near the Iowa border. Got almost 3#.


----------



## D_licious

Tamalama said:


> Really? I would love to know more about these.


Golden Chanterelles are my favorite ( even over morels) mushrooms. We start looking in late June and through out the summer. They are easy to identify and grow in large groups so they are fun to find. They also have a nice floral flavor and perfect for sauteing but not fry...at lease I have never tried deep fried. Here's a pic fro 2020.

Really? I would love to know more about these.

Order you these 2 books. They are full of great information.
1) All that the rain promises and more. By David Arora
2) National Audubon Society - Field Guide to Mushrooms

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## supplyguy1973

D_licious said:


> Golden Chanterelles are my favorite ( even over morels) mushrooms. We start looking in late June and through out the summer. They are easy to identify and grow in large groups so they are fun to find. They also have a nice floral flavor and perfect for sauteing but not fry...at lease I have never tried deep fried. Here's a pic fro 2020.
> 
> Really? I would love to know more about these.
> 
> Order you these 2 books. They are full of great information.
> 1) All that the rain promises and more. By David Arora
> 2) National Audubon Society - Field Guide to Mushrooms
> 
> Good luck and happy hunting!


I like Chanterelles a lot also. It's fun to just get out in the woods and try to identify mushrooms whether they can be eaten or not.


----------



## D_licious

Tamalama said:


> Really? I would love to know more about these.





supplyguy1973 said:


> I like Chanterelles a lot also. It's fun to just get out in the woods and try to identify mushrooms whether they can be eaten or not.


I agree! Being outside in the woods is so relaxing for me. There is always some new fungi I stumble on and love researching and learning.


----------



## D_licious

Found this pretty one in wv at Blackwater Falls. We found at least 25 different varieties on our hike. So much fun.


----------



## stormy

Are they still up in Central Missouri?


----------



## D_licious

stormy said:


> Are they still up in Central Missouri?


I'm in NE MO. We're still finding the big yellows in the river bottoms. It's been a slow and short shrooming season up here. In total, I only have a gallon frozen so far.🙄 and had to walk miles to find those. We used to find 20 to 30 all in the same small area but not this year. Oh well, I worked off some winter chub and spent a lot of time in the woods. Life is good.


----------



## D_licious




----------



## shroomsearcher

D_licious said:


> Found this pretty one in wv at Blackwater Falls. We found at least 25 different varieties on our hike. So much fun.
> View attachment 39062
> View attachment 39063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Darned if that doesn't look like a Boletus Edulis. I have to admit that this is one of my leading species! I want to find one of these so bad! I've had no luck so far looking on the internet. I kind of understand where they grow, but I can't find that habitat in my area!


----------



## D_licious

If you're ever in Virginia or West Va, go to sky line drive in the Shenandoah mountains. They have a lot of easy hiking trails that you can see many different types of mushrooms. Its foggy up on the ridges which lends a great growing environment for most types of mushrooms. We found our first black trumpets there too. So much fun.


----------



## jeffschre

Little late posting these up (found two weeks ago)...didn't find big numbers but what I did find were huge.


----------



## D_licious

jeffschre said:


> Little late posting these up (found two weeks ago)...didn't find big numbers but what I did find were huge.
> View attachment 39358
> View attachment 39359
> View attachment 39360


Wow, those are monsters! And an Arnold palmer chaser. Great finds and thanks for posting the pics.


----------

